# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Gregory kovacs. 400 lbs offseason, 26'' arms.

## Exilus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl2Jv91lpWU

Is this the biggest bodybuilder of all time? Just look at the other bodybuilders next to them, they look like scrawny kids.

----------


## Gaspari1255

What a large man. Legs seem a little out of proportion compared to the upper body. None the less, great physique.

----------


## abstrack

very blocky..wide waist line. I never really liked Kovac's physique...

----------


## stevey_6t9

wow he eats 13000 kcals a day. i wonder how long he will live for lol

----------


## LGM

How does he hold so much water in his glutes, and have such a dry lower back? And his quads have NO outer leg sweep. Still, to cut that well at that weight is impressive.

----------


## vishus

not symmetrical and has thin legs, waist line is too wide. and ANYONE who weighs 400lbs has to be borderline heart attack, especially if ur this guy and use as much gear as he does.

----------


## BG

Quads are way off, big guy though.

----------


## bodybuilder

Legs are small compared to his upper body but stll got to give em propse he is huge

----------


## BgMc31

He was freakishly strong in his prime. Looks like shit now! LOL!!!!

----------


## paddy155

I must admit I like this physique to any of those mass monsters.

----------


## marcus300

Never liked his physique

----------


## Jiggy902

Wouldnt want to see him in a dark alley

----------


## SuperBird

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl2Jv91lpWU
> 
> Is this the biggest bodybuilder of all time? Just look at the other bodybuilders next to them, they look like scrawny kids.


hes the only heavy weight in the competition. the others are all 5.5 middleweights.

----------


## BIG_GUNS_21

You could tell that contest was a fight for second place though. He was making most of them look really small, and for a guy that tall and his weight its big to see that kind of bulk and seperation IMO. Legs are pretty out of proportion but at 6'5" tall its really hard to build the sweep on the side. I was able to work out with Greg Kolvax in 1999 when he did a seminar and workout at the guy I was at...I should say workout around him I guess, he was VERY impressivly strong! And in person his legs are lacking sweep still, but HUGE!

----------


## Angilina

I'm 5'4" weigh 106lbs - I'd be tiny to him -﻿ I love standing beside a big muscle man who flexs.colon cleanse reviews

----------


## spiketannin

damn good work. also like the full head of hair you dont see that too often

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

haha his pecs look to heavy to flex in the beginning kind of, like you see him flexing them better after a minute and at the very beginning but at like 0:29 they look like they weigh too much to flex lol

----------


## maxdose

No legs, all that emphasis he put on his upper and his legs are horrible.

----------


## stpete

Yeah, he's big but he's a real tool. I saw him and many other bb's at Worlds Gym about 12 years ago preparing for the Arnold Classic. He had 2 women w/ him and they loaded the plates on every machine and never thought about racking them afterwards. Plus, after each exercise they would spray him down and wipe him off. Never said a word to anyone in the gym except those girls and walked with his arms so stretched out it was laughable.

----------


## CMB

Abs and legs need work. very impressive deltoids and back however.

----------


## transontung90

> Never liked his physique


damn , it is sick ...........

----------


## meathead320

> damn , it is sick ...........


Keep in mind that was him at his worst. 2004, and whatever he really weighed, looked grossly over-dieted. He was working with Chad Nichols at the time, and they inteded to get that Gorilla gut of his to deflate by just dieting it off. The problem is that once you have such a gut (Roid Gut, or GH gut or whatever you like to call it), you cannot diet it away. The result was Greg losing a ton of size he had previously held everywhere else.

Chad had posted several pictures of Greg during the diet phase, and Greg looked much better. I think a better strategy would have been to come in full and hard, and not worry about trying to make that thing deflate. Here is what he looked like at a supposed 368 at 5 weeks out, before he started to get over-dieted/starved looking: 



Once you get that Gorilla Belly, the best you can hope to do is hold it in as best as possible, which he seemed to be doing in the above pre-contest pic. Starving too much for the next 5 weeks resulted in just losing a ton of mass everywhere else. 

2004 AC:



He certainly did not look like a man with 25"+ arms there, although he clearly had arms measured that big in his Muscle Tech advertisment video back in 1997. 

Its kind of simple really. He never had great aesthetic structure, and never claimed too. He just wanted to be the most massive bodybuilder of all time, and by 2001 had the big Gorilla Belly going on. He tried to diet that away in 2004, and resulted in starving off most of the mass he was previously known for, and then looked even worse at the AC.

In his shoes, I would have just said screw it, and showed up with the Gorilla gut and all. Just aimed to be hard and full and not worry about the big waist. Stomp around the stage like GregZilla, and say "placings be damned I'm just here to be the biggest freakiest thing on stage". 

Overdieting just made him look plain bad.

Earlier in his career as an IFBB Pro he Never really re-captured his conditioning that won him the 1996 Canadian Nationals, but still he did not have the gut at least. Really he looked like he messed up his carb loading and spilled over a couple times in the past, at least in 1997 and 1998. Still looked MUCH better than the 2001 NOC and the 2004 AC.

This picture is from the 1997 NOC if I got the right pic. Could also be the 1998 Iron Man. Spilled over sure, has thick skin, WAY too thick of bone structure for bodybuilding, always could have had better outer sweep to his quads (thats hard to get at 6'5" and with THICK bones) BUT he did NOT look "disgusting or sick".

----------


## GetSwole83

> Wouldnt want to see him in a dark alley


I second and third that!

----------


## Far from massive

Meathead320,

Nice descriptive post, sheds a lot of light on it for those unfamiliar with the man.

----------


## 1981

Never liked him.

----------

